# Bringing home puppy @ 6 weeks



## Troykids34 (Dec 28, 2008)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>We love our new puppy he is such a great new member of our family. I am a bit concerned reading some of your post because we brought our puppy "Sam" home @ 6 weeks. He was born on 11/17. He is so smart and we've had no problems but was wondering what to expect bringing him too young. </span>


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why did the breeder let you take the dog so young????


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

i would at least wait until 7 weeks at the minimum. Its not that its a horrible thing to do, you are just going to have to teach the puppy things now that its mother and siblings would have done. Dont worry, you should be fine. But the breeder really should have waited another week or two before you took him.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Troykids34 what to expect bringing him too young.


the things that he'd have learned from his mom and siblings will now have to be taught by you. for example, if he was "acting up" in the baby pack, the mom would growl and let him know his behavior was not acceptable.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

He is a cutie. He looks huge,how much does he weigh? Hope all goes well with bringing him home early.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi. It's not the best situation, but it is done. We did the same thing 6 weeks ago.

So far the main difference that I can see between our old GSD (who came home at 8 weeks) and Jake is bite inhibition. Max learned quickly not to mouth; Jake is a work in progress. Of course, Jake comes from working lines and Max was American show/Pet lines. So that may also make a difference.

There is a great thread called Bite Inhibition. It was a lot of help to us. We ended up going with a redirect. We also put him in his crate when he's really cranky. That is usually at about 6:30. This week we've started giving him a stuffed kong instead of bed. It seems to work, but I don't think it would have when he was younger. Not enough focus/attention span until lately.


The other difference we're noticing is that Jake is far more human centered. He'd rather be with us than to check out that new dog. He isn't frightened by dogs, he just prefers people. This amuses me, since my son's Blue Heeler/Jack Russell mix also lives in our home.

We took Jake everywhere with us when he was little. We didn't let him on the ground where there were other dogs until his second set of shots. We made sure he was dry and warm when we'd come back inside after potty trips. House training was FAST with Jake. Just a few days and he had the idea. In the first week he had 5 accidents and none since then. 

Good luck with your young one!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He missed out on about 25% of the necessary 'how to be a dog' stuff that he would had gotten from his mom and littermates had he stayed until 8 weeks. So the communication and socialization that is such a help to make a balanced adult dog who acts appropriately in the real world..

Knowing that, it just means you have to work harder to socialize him than otherwise. So the meet and greets with other dogs the first year are even more important in you case. How close is the breeder? Can you take the puppy back to play with the littermates that may still be there? Do you know anyone else with healthy young puppies you can 'use'? Finding a puppy kindergarden a great idea too.

Here's info on how our pups mature and what stages they go thru and what they need:

http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonline/images/stories/Position_Statements/puppy%20socialization.pdf (really good article on first 12 weeks)

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html

http://www.doberman.org/articles/puppy.htm

http://home.flash.net/~astroman/primer1.html


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is adorable


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Maggie,

Is that why Jake is more human centered? We work really hard to expose him to all sorts of dogs. Nice dogs, cranky dogs, young dogs, old dogs, polite dogs, and the occasional "don't mess with me dog." We're hoping he learns proper approach and greetings. I think it helps having another dog in the house that he can mimic.

He just had his first puppy manners/obedience class. He was great. There were 2 little puppies and about 30-40 big dogs. He was a little skittish when we first walked in, but by the end he was carefully watching their classes. The trainer said I should make him focus only on me while we're in the building. My instincts tell me it is good for him to see the "big boys" doing their work, being good, and being friendly between exercises and during breaks.

Am I right or should I work on keeping his focus even after class but while we're still in the building?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Is that why Jake is more human centered?


It could be. The same as a duckling raised with people identifies with people, a puppy could feel safer and more comfortable with humans. But the more fun/happy experiences with fun/normal/happy pups and dogs the better. Why I love the puppy kindergarden classes cause they tend to mix training WITH play for the younger dogs. So the normal socialization and learning 'how to be a dog' can take place.



> Quote:Am I right or should I work on keeping his focus even after class but while we're still in the building?


As far as that goes, 'attention' training is very specific and alot to ask from our dogs for long periods of time. So when I'm in class and doing a specific behavior, I tend to want the attention and focus. But when it's over and I'm watching other dogs/handlers. Or walking around. I could careless about my dogs focus and attention during these times. I DO want her to be calm and near me (not pulling to go say hey, or jerking me off my feet). But as long as they are under control and calm, I am like you........... I want my dog to watch other 'good dogs'. And see the other handlers and what's going on in the room.

When we train, we train (and the younger the dog, the briefer the sessions). And when we aren't training, it's down time for us both. Even if we are still in the training facility.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Thank you for answering so quickly. I'll just work on keeping his focus when we're actually doing an exercise and continue to let him watch the big boys!

Again, many thanks.
Kim


----------

